
Show HN: Google Meet Mini Studio – Tweak your webcam's colors inside the browser - xingyzt
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/google-meet-mini-studio/ohcmmfphdpigpccfppacepjhamgcffjh
======
xingyzt
I made this for students like me who use school-issued Chromebooks and lack
access to desktop solutions like OBS.

Unfortunately I'm having trouble porting it to Firefox due to its XSS Content
Security Policy, though it's also available as a GreaseMonkey/TamperMonkey
script.

[https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/406944-google-meet-mini-
st...](https://greasyfork.org/en/scripts/406944-google-meet-mini-studio)

